# Knee Immobilizer Code?



## racheleporterwilliams (May 30, 2008)

tell me something.....does the plan indicate use 29530?  I belive it's a simple supply....pt is medi-Cal.
ED Coder used 924.11, E917.9, E849.9
(xray report says NO SIGNIFICANT ABNORMALITY NOTED)

51 year old male came here due to Lt knee injury while hit to hard object 1 week ag,then he was running and knee became swelling and pain.denied any other injury.

Review of Systems 
Constitutional: Negative for fever and chills. 
HENT: Negative.  
Eyes: Negative.  
Cardiovascular: Negative.  
Respiratory: Negative.  
Gastrointestinal: Negative.  
Genitourinary: Negative.  
Musculoskeletal:  
     Lt knee pain 
Neurological: Negative for loss of consciousness. 
Psychiatric: Negative for memory loss.  
All other systems reviewed and are negative.
There is no problem list on file for this patient.

BP 117/70 | Pulse 81 | Temp 98.1 °F (36.7 °C) | Resp 18 | Wt 77.111 kg (170 lb) | SpO2 100%

Physical Exam 
Constitutional: He is oriented. He appears well-developed and well-nourished. 
HENT:  
Head: Atraumatic. 
Musculoskeletal: Normal range of motion. 
     Lt knee:sl swelling and tenderness at anterior lateral aspect,no ligament laxity,no effusion.full ROM for extension and flexion
X ray Lt knee:mild DJD,no fracture 
Neurological: He is alert and oriented. 

Impression:Lt knee contusion

PLAN:
Reassurance
Motrin 800mg every 8 hrs prn#30
*ACE bandage*
Follow up with his own doctor

Dr. MD
Emergency Department

THANX 4 UR NPUT!!!!!


----------



## reichtina320 (May 30, 2008)

Hmm, I would say your correct in its just a supply, and this would be an EM but maybe there's something I'm missing.

Any others have more input for us?

Thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Tina...


----------

